# medidor de sensor de detonacion a led



## arcontrol2008 (Sep 13, 2010)

hola soy Alejandro , quiero hacer un medidor de detonacion de avance ,la idea es hacerlo a led y usar el sensor q*UE* tengo en mi auto ,,alguien tiene idea de como hacerlo ..  gracias


----------



## arcontrol2008 (Sep 19, 2010)

lei algunas cosa y creo que con un lm3914 con 10 led usandolo como voltimetro y algun circuito tipo amplificador de audio se puede
sacar señal del sensor de detonacion creo que el sensor es como un microfono , si arno alguno y funciona lo posteo


----------



## lubeck (Sep 20, 2010)

medidor de detonacion?????

quizás quieres decir tacometro...
mira este link...
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f28/tacometro-digital-shift-light-limitador-rpm-pcbs-13721/
perdón si me equivoco en el concepto es la primer vez que veo algo así...


----------



## elbrujo (Sep 20, 2010)

Y para que quieres hacer eso? tiene ECU tu auto? Lubeck, es para medir el avance cuando pistonea (cascabeleo) es una referencia que toma la ECU para controlar el encendido..


----------



## arcontrol2008 (Sep 20, 2010)

elbrujo dijo:


> Y para que quieres hacer eso? tiene ECU tu auto? Lubeck, es para medir el avance cuando pistonea (cascabeleo) es una referencia que toma la ECU para controlar el encendido..



hola si trae pero le instale turbo nafta  y saque la inyeccion y coloque un carburador y distribuidor estandar ,por eso es que quiero hacer algun medidor si me detona el motor para no romperlo ,en ese caso si detona  lo atrazo el encendido .vi que venden en españa unos por eso se me dio para armarme uno


----------



## elbrujo (Sep 21, 2010)

Si volves a tecnologia antigua, volve con lo mismo que se controlaba.. a oido.. o a lampara..


----------



## gepelbaum (Sep 21, 2010)

arcontrol2008 dijo:


> hola si trae pero le instale turbo nafta  y saque la inyeccion y coloque un carburador y distribuidor estandar ,por eso es que quiero hacer algun medidor si me detona el motor para no romperlo ,en ese caso si detona  lo atrazo el encendido .vi que venden en españa unos por eso se me dio para armarme uno



WTF????????????
Para que le sacaste la inyecion si se puede saber? 

Que auto es?

Idem a como dijo el colega... oido y lampara. Pero en ese caso tendria que tener marcado en el volante el cursor con los puntos de cuando el piston se encuentra up no?

p.d: adaptacion para alcohonafta para cuando? jajajaj (broma)


----------



## arcontrol2008 (Sep 21, 2010)

hola se saco la inyeccion por que no me dan los inyectores y para no gastar le coloque un carburador ,tengo un encendido programable con pic que arme yo y anda al pelo pero me gustaria colocarle algo para leer las detonaciones por que no se escuchan de adentro del auto ,es un gol g2 1.6 .
lo tengo medido con la lampara pero este medidor me puede ayudar por las dudas ...
tengo ganas de meterle metanol pero mas adelante jejejeje.


----------



## gepelbaum (Sep 21, 2010)

QUE RATAAAAA,.. pero bueno! hay que mantener un auto! y si es con ingenio... MUCHO MEJOR! jeje

se me agaba de ocurrir que podrias colocar un sensorsito de esos de iman.. no se si hall o algo asi
entonces pones..varios imanes en el volante desde el punto hacia ambos lados y el sensor en el cursor

la onda seria asi
tenes ponele... 8 imanes y empezas a contar desde que salta la chispa 
si estas justo justo en el medio..recibis 4 pulsos (uno por cada iman) 
si se adelanto!... recibis 5, 6 o mas pulsos! 

y si atrasa .. menos!

TE GUSTO??? no me digas que no es genial!

Saludos!


----------



## arcontrol2008 (Sep 22, 2010)

hola esta buena tu idea veo como seria para instalarlo, ahi veo si atrasa o no laverdad te pasaste  lo que yo pense con los led tambien lo tengo medio encaminado ya arme el circuito con el lm3914 me falta el amplificador para conectarlo al sensor que es un microfono y lo pienso medir si funciona en un motor diesel  . si anda lo posteo .gracias por la idea


----------



## gepelbaum (Sep 22, 2010)

en un motor diesel? noo macho.. no se en que andas! jajaj

entiendo que lo que estas armando es un vumetro, el mic lo colocarias en el multiple de escape y como es la onda?
tiene que hacer el menor ruido posible o el mayor? o lo mas parejo.. ponele que este siempre en el 7mo del? 

se me acabo de ocurrir un pedometro! jajaja
ya me veo subiendo los videos a youtube! jaajajajja

bueno para.. es por la hora! como es entonces lo del sensor de detonacion? me explicas un poco ? 

Saludos y gracias!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 22, 2010)

Cuando el motor está avanzado hace un cascabeleo mecánico que se oye en el block


----------



## gepelbaum (Sep 22, 2010)

claroo.. por eso el sensor va en el block no?
consulta entonces...
pero que pasa si atrasa?
por que es necesario conocer esto?
no alcanzaria con hacer el ajuste una vez con la lampara y listo? o hay ciertas aplicaciones en el mundo de la competicion que requieren conocer esto y corregirlo constantemente ?

Saludos!


----------



## arcontrol2008 (Sep 22, 2010)

si el sensor va colocado entre el cilindro 2 y 3 en el block , el tema de la lampara es bueno pero en motores comprimidos de carrera cuando uno va acelerando te detona y no lo escuchas lo unico que sea bastante y ahi es cuando se empieza a joder el motor de apoco . si se atrasa no creo que detone no molestaria en este caso .


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 22, 2010)

Mirá , en un motor convencional con distribuidor convencional y a la antigua , eso no hace falta.

Como la combustión (que no es una explosión) lleva un tiempito , se busca de comenzar dicha combustión antes , de manera que toda la energía esté disponible ni bién el pistón comience a bajar , o sea ni bién el motor atraviesa por el punto máximo superior.

Si está muy atrasado , ya el pistón bajó bastante y la combustión terminó cuando el pistón ya está bastante descomprimido , con bajo rendimiento , poca potencia , mucho consumo y posible recalentamiento del motor.

Si está muy avanzado , la combustión comenzó antes de tiempo y termina cuando el pistón está todavía subiendo , haciendo una "contrapatada" con ese cascabeleo conocido.

Los CDI no utilizan avance mecánico como los antiguos (que incluso utilizaban un atraso con avance de vacío para una puesta en marcha más facil) , sino que hacen el cálculo de las rpm y le asignan el avance respecto de la chispa anterior , así que seguramente tomen en cuenta el pistoneo para hacer alguna correción .

Saludos Pisteros !


----------



## gepelbaum (Sep 23, 2010)

ahhhh ok ok ahora entendi mejor!

entocnes ahora de la nada salto y grito! arcontrol2008..... en que quilombo te metiste querido!!!!

Mas te vale que dejes de pedir info y comiences a pasar fotos de como esta quedando el delorean!

y volviendo al tema tecnico... entonces lo que esta haciendo a ojimetro con el sensor y el vumetro es correcto no? y tendria que marcar el menor posible
pero marcaria bien esto? o recien cuando estan los pistones rayando la camisa y circulando entre viruta comienza a indicar de forma correcta

El sensor ya viene calibrado para escuchar el clinnn o luego del microfono hay que colocarle un pre amplificador y despues un filtro pasa-banda de banda angosta para que pare la oreja solo en la frecuencia del cliinnn ( que andá a saber cual es!!)

Saludos



pero este sensor a demas lo tenes conectado al sistema de encendido?
esto implica perforar el block y colocar el sensor o por lo gral ya lo traen?


----------



## alfsentra (Sep 23, 2010)

En algunos autos de inyeccion a la ecu le puedes hacer "reflash" y tienes la opcion de tener el check engine para shift light, tambien otros indicadores se usan para detectar el "knock" o cascabeleo como algunos le llaman. Esto para mi seria excelente idea, usar un sensor de "knock" y utilizar un led para que cuando pistonea encienda el led, asi nos podemos percatar que hay pistoneo pq cuando un motor anda en altas revoluciones si el pistoneso no es fuertisimo no se escucha hasta que ves tu motor roto!


----------



## arcontrol2008 (Sep 24, 2010)

el tema nos facil parece jeje , el sensor es piezo electrico ( creo se llama asi ) a la entrada del sensor que tiene 2 terminales le meto un pre amplificador y a la salida le coloco el vumetro de audio con lm3914 y los 10 led .lo ajusto con un pote , pienso en un motor diesel asi veo cuantos led prenden para ver si funciona . luego lo instalo en mi motor que tiene ya el lugar para colocar el sensor y ahi vere como funcionaria . una idea es avansarlo y usar nafta comun o  por ej doblar una esquina en cuarta ,varios autos detonan cuando hacen ese y asi veo cuantos led prenden . no se otra idea no me sale para ajustar el delorian


----------



## gepelbaum (Sep 24, 2010)

arcontrol2008 dijo:


> el tema nos facil parece jeje , el sensor es piezo electrico ( creo se llama asi ) a la entrada del sensor que tiene 2 terminales le meto un pre amplificador y a la salida le coloco el vumetro de audio con lm3914 y los 10 led .lo ajusto con un pote , pienso en un motor diesel asi veo cuantos led prenden para ver si funciona . luego lo instalo en mi motor que tiene ya el lugar para colocar el sensor y ahi vere como funcionaria . una idea es avansarlo y usar nafta comun o  por ej doblar una esquina en cuarta ,varios autos detonan cuando hacen ese y asi veo cuantos led prenden . no se otra idea no me sale para ajustar el delorian



mientras no te lleves puesto a nadie!
si no cuando haces rebaje me parece que pasa lo mismo

lo electronico me parece que estas bien lo de la detonacion no lo logro entender aun

porque si doblas la esquina en 4ta (peor seria en curda) y el motor esta forzado la chispa la tiene que largar en el mismo momento... ahh no porque esta el avance ese que tiene el distribuidor con el diafragma no?
perdon.. pero una vez que se ajusto bien bien como corresponde el distribuidor la chispa la tiene que largar siempre a donde se regulo o no? o todo vuelve a lo que comente antes del avance ese por el aire?

no lo podes ajustar utilizando el vacuometro?

me perdi!

che que auto es?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 24, 2010)

El avance de vacío es un atraso y solo para el arranque 

 Claro , está atrasado para que se pueda poner en marcha facilmente , una vez que arranca la succión lo coloca en otra posición.

O sea que no es gradual , apagado está atrasado , encendido se adelanta a un punto fijo , y luego los contrapesos con sus resortes hacen el avance gradual . El sistema centrífugo.

Hablamos de mecánica platinera eh 

Saludos !


----------



## gepelbaum (Sep 24, 2010)

ahh ok ok.. crei que adelantaba cuando succionaba

si si, a platinos...


----------



## EDU38 (Sep 26, 2010)

Arcontrol. podrías postear el encendido programable que armaste ? desde ya muchas gracias...Saludos.Edu


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 26, 2010)

gepelbaum dijo:


> ahh ok ok.. crei que adelantaba cuando succionaba
> 
> si si, a platinos...


 

 No , está atrasado con motor detenido , queda normal al arrancar


----------



## arcontrol2008 (Sep 26, 2010)

EDU38 dijo:


> Arcontrol. podrías postear el encendido programable que armaste ? desde ya muchas gracias...Saludos.Edu



hola mirate este que postie aca  , ya mande el archivo hex  pronto para cargarlo en el pic es muy facil .lo podes usar con el distribuidor original ,la funcion es la misma que el encendido original ,lo unico que se usa un pic . el otro no lo puedo poner aca .

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f28/encendido-transistorizado-automovil-36489-new/


----------



## algoespacio (Oct 1, 2010)

Si te sirve de dato al haber detonación en el motor el sensor entrega un pico de aprox 4V y no dura mas de 20 ms. La ecu, al detectar detonación normalmente retrasa el encendido aprox unos 3º (en la mayoría de los motores).


----------



## MerLiNz (Oct 2, 2010)

esto esta interesante, yo mismo ando buscando la misma informacion, pero creo que es mejor pasar la señal a unos cascos para escucharlo ya que segun dicen el oido humano es el mejor detector, muchas veces hay ruidos que no son detonaciones y muchos sensores lo detectarian como una detonacion falsa pero con el oido lo ves claramente.

La idea seria, piezolectrico -> amplificador -> filtro (segun la cilindrada la frecuencia de resonancia es distinta) -> salida audio cascos.

Yo no sabria por donde empezar ya que de audio entiendo muy muy poco, solo se que los productos que andan para deteccion de detonacion rondan los 300€ y los buenos por 600€, hay uno que se llama knocklite que es lo que tu andas buscando (por led) y ronda los 100€

Aun asi no creo que haya que pagar tanto por un sistema que yo lo veo algo sencillo, es cierto que hay algunos que filtran solo las detonaciones y es muy facil distingirlo con los cascos, pero tanto como 600€?¿


----------



## marcelorenz (Oct 2, 2010)

lo que vos buscas es mas o menos simple de hacer, peeeerrrrooooooo, trae un gran inconveniente.

siendo vos la "ecu" que va a actuar sobre el pedal del acelerador en el momento en que tus ojos vean (si es que lo ven) la indicacion de uno o mas leds en el tablero de tu auto al ralizarse una detonacion, la velocidad de respuesta total del conjunto en cuestion va a ser demaciada lenta, en un auto aspirado tal vez alcance, pero el turbo no perdona, si se queda fino y con 5 detonaciones seguidas sobre un mismo cilindro y la cabeza del piston se puede perforar.
en un auto turbo a 6000rpm, las 5 detonaciones se producen en 200ms, es medio dificil que puedas reaccionar y salvar el motor a tiempo, deberias buscar de que la salvada del motor se produzca automaticamente, en una megasquirt por ejemplo en cuanto detecta una detonacion atrasa 3°, a la segunda que detecta te atrasa 6° y a la tercera directamente 12 grados para proteger el motor.
este circuito te va a ayudar a detectar la detonacion:






podrias adaptarlo para que en vez de comparar directamente amplifique y llevarlo a un medidor.
el nivel de comparacion se puede fijar entre 0 y 2.5v, lo cual te puede servir.
este circuito esta destinado a una inyeccion electronica muy usada en el mundo de la preparacion de motores, yo en algun momento lo probé al circuito y anda a la perfeccion.


----------



## MerLiNz (Oct 3, 2010)

la detonacion puede ser mas leve o grave, pero esto ya es el tuner el que sabe como hacerlo para evitar la detonacion grave en un principio, la idea es atrasar el encendido unos grados y luego ir subiendo 1 o 2º en cada lanzada para cuando haya detonacion que no sea tan grave como la que puede ser por estar desfasada 10º por ejemplo. Una vez llegamos a la detonacion atrasamos 2-3º de margen de seguridad.

Ese mismo circuito lo vi anoche y esta interesante, tambien es bastante sencillo, yo le añadiria un amplificado a la señal para asi evitar problemas con ruidos. El unico problema es configurarlo, necesitas variar el potenciometro de tal forma que solo detecte detonacion. Lo ideal es ajustarlo sabiendo ke no tenemos detonacion al minimo, e ir probando sabiendo ke no hay detonacion asi lo ajustamos.

Aun asi como digo, segun la mayoria de tuners lo mejor es los cascos para oir el motor, es lo mas efectivo y seguro.


----------



## arcontrol2008 (Oct 4, 2010)

gracias por el circuito esta interesante lo voy a armar y veo que tal anda , subo fotos luego si funciona.


----------



## mrmarkus (Abr 21, 2011)

Impresionante.. lo que si tenemos que tener en cuenta que una ECU, no solo utiliza el KS para adelantar de 2° a la ves el encendido, sino que ocupa otros muchos sensores, y de forma principal el KS lo utiliza para detectar mistfires (los odio) con el P0300 y sus hijitos. Este sensor piezo electrico le dice al ECU si algun cilindro esta trabajando mal, ya sea por encendido, por comprecion o inyección. 
Reitero el KS solo corrige un poquito el avance, necesitas CKP, Map, Maf, para tener una mejor apreciación. Como dijeron por ahy... a puro oido, sin electronica, es prueba y error. Te quedo muy atrazado, lo adelantas, te gasta mucho, lo atrazas... y que tanto puedas dañar el motor... bueno eso es otro tema...


----------



## sep722 (Sep 20, 2012)

Buenas, disculpen si resulto algo corto en el tema pero surgio esto mismo en el taller mecanico donde preparamos autos para 1/4 de milla. Aqui en bs. as se hace algo mas rudimentario, se coloca un alambre acerado tomado desde el block del motor y se lo hace ingresar al habitaculo, en la punto se coloca la mitad de una lata de gaseosa (algo asi como el baso con la soga) (esto porque no hay forma de colocar el sensor piezo electrico en el block). Ahora mi pregunta......utilizando el circuito detallado mas arriba o algo parecido, si reemplazamos el sensor por un microfono ¿que probabilidades hay que funcione?. Tampoco termino de entender si el destello del led es muy rapido, dado el pulso que arroja el sensor, o es bien visible.
Si alguien puede agregar algo mas de esto seria genial para terminar de entender del todo este sistema, saludos amigos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 20, 2012)

sep722 dijo:


> se coloca un alambre acerado tomado desde el block del motor y se lo hace ingresar al habitaculo, en la punto se coloca la mitad de una lata de gaseosa (algo asi como el baso con la soga) (esto porque no hay forma de colocar el sensor piezo electrico en el block)


----------

